# Formas de interconectar equipos de audio.



## Fogonazo (Sep 14, 2010)

Dos dibujos sobre las diversas posibilidades de conexión entre 2 equipos de audio, para evitar ruidos.


----------



## Fogonazo (Abr 20, 2013)

Algunos ejemplos mas de interconexiones entre equipos de audio:


----------



## Fogonazo (Ago 30, 2017)

Sound System Interconnection paper de *Rane corporation* sobre que hacer para conectar todo sin ruidos ni lazos de tierra.


----------



## capitanp (Ago 30, 2017)

Por fin uno que respeta las salidas XLR no poniendo el pin 3 a masa


----------



## antoito (Abr 9, 2020)

Me falta DIN 5 puntas, por ejemplo.


----------



## Fogonazo (Abr 9, 2020)

antoito dijo:


> Me falta DIN 5 puntas, por ejemplo.


Siéntete en total libertad de buscar la conexión y publicarla


----------

